# Qemu networking



## ikbendeman (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to set up qemu networking (using aqemu) to behave similarly to bridged mode in virtual box... e.g. I want dhcp in the guest operating system to work. I want to be able to access the internet and services on the host operating system and other computers in my (real) network. I also want the guest operating system's services to be available on my LAN, as well. (So, for example, I could connect via ssh on my guest os to any computer in my lan and vice versa)... I have been trying to use tap but it doesn't seem to be working for me... could someone please tell me how to go about this?


----------



## Sunsyril (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello 

There is a nice Wiki for qemu. http://wiki.freebsd.org/qemu There you should find any information you need. 

And a short hint from me, don't forget about routes on your switch(es). I was searching a whole weekend and it was only a route on my physical switch


----------

